# Please check daughters Form



## 88 PS190 (Sep 26, 2006)

She's leaning back quite far, the tip of her elbow is dropped down. Have you tried her with shorter draw lengths?

She's gripping the bow too, its not a tennis racquet, the knuckles of her bow hand should angle away from the bow at approx. 45 degrees, so the pinky doesn't touch, and when she fires the sling will catch it.

there's a post from around 5 pm today, video clips of a guy shooting compound, he has very good form, search around a little, and see if you can spot differences.


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Yep, the leaning is the biggest thing. Work on her T... once she has good balance she'll be able to work with the smaller details.


----------



## JPblkSS (Jul 28, 2005)

i agree with what was already said, she is leaning back to far and have her losen her grip, the 45 degree angle on the fingers is good and tell her not to worry about dropping the bow, the sling will take care of that, if you can get her to have the proper T stance and a shorter draw length she will be more comfortable also. tell her to keep it up and she will have a blast with it, goodluck!


----------



## hylander (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks for the input:
I am trying to break her of leaning back, she is getting better.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

hylander said:


> Thanks for the input:
> I am trying to break her of leaning back, she is getting better.


She's leaning back to get her face behind the string instead of beside it. Like the others said, shorten that draw. I did the very same thing for too long when I started.:embara:


----------



## Cookie Bear (Aug 14, 2006)

2005Ultramag said:


> She's leaning back to get her face behind the string instead of beside it. Like the others said, shorten that draw. I did the very same thing for too long when I started.:embara:



Yep. Definately see if a shorter draw breaks her of it.

It also seems like she has an open stance. If she's consistent it's not a problem, but an open stance is more difficult to duplicate. Just another thing to watch.

Good luck to her!!!!


----------



## thedogmother (Jan 8, 2004)

*Just a thought*

Another reason to cause people to lean back is the draw weight being a little to much. Make sure she is pulling back the bow comfortably. Pulling it straight back and not having to raise the bow up as she pulls back.


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

her form looks good!

leans back a bit.


----------



## KS Archergirl (Jan 8, 2007)

thedogmother said:


> Another reason to cause people to lean back is the draw weight being a little to much. Make sure she is pulling back the bow comfortably. Pulling it straight back and not having to raise the bow up as she pulls back.


I'm with you on this...when I first started that was my problem. Draw weight is huge especially when your first starting. Also see her choking the bow...she needs to relax her fingers more so.


----------



## dorris (Aug 30, 2006)

I strongly diagree on the short draw length that will only make her elbow bend more she needs a longer draw length to stretch her arm out . and she needs to stand up straighter but i am no pro so its just my opinion.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Is it just me, or is she gripping at the release a bit too much? She could relax her right wrist and hand some.


----------



## Dodgedude (Jan 29, 2005)

Bow hand looks tight, unless its the flash.

Maybe add to draw and lower poundage. Shoulders look scrunched up. Might just untwist string a couple of times.

Shorten release to get the trigger off the finger tip and behind 2nd knuckle.


----------



## Alan in GA (Oct 21, 2005)

*keep a baseball bat around,,,,*

your gonna have to fend off all the wanna be boyfriends from your beautiful daughter!! At least keep them worried that you're around 
It's great that she is shooting,,,how did she get started? Did you ask her, or did she get the desire to shoot herself?
I have two sons,,26 [Navy son]and 30. Neither has gotten involved in archery, and I think it's my fault.
Just bought a 50-60# bow for anyone including sons that want to "try it".
Her leaning back was first thing I noticed. I enjoy the more experienced shooters here when they give 'free coaching'. I've been shooting for almost 50 years,,and have learned a LOT of BAD form!! Having someone else watch me would be great. Hopefully it's never to late to adjust wrongly learned 'form'.


----------



## Huntin'Honey24 (May 6, 2006)

There is a book out there called "Core Archery" by Larry Wise (one of the 28 Archery Master Coaches in the Nation) it discusses form and using back tension to hold your bow, and then goes over how to use a back tension release! Its a 12 dollar book--very easy to understand. Look it up on the web! I have learned so much with this book!


----------



## ciscokid (Apr 26, 2006)

Alan in GA said:


> your gonna have to fend off all the wanna be boyfriends from your beautiful daughter!! At least keep them worried that you're around


Second that one. She has got some guns "biceps" on her already....  


Draw length a little short. 

By looking at the pics i couldn't tell if her anchor point will be consistent.


----------



## Ms.Sapphire (Dec 15, 2004)

I think someone kind of mentioned it in one of the first posts, but her hips and feet should be perpendicular to the target, shoulder width apart. In the second picture she is opened up to the target. Remind her to make a *"T"* with her body. 


I wish your daughter the best of luck and keep us updated!


----------



## Flip Flop (Jan 1, 2005)

When you look at the 2nd pic invision her draw approx. an inch shorter, her elbow will raise to be inline with the arrow and her head and upper body will move forward no longer needing to lean back to touch the string. Sometimes putting a little more weight on her forward foot will help her straightin up a bit also. Remind her to relax everything that is not needed to hold the bow up/back ecspecially her hands. Good luck and good job getting her shooting!


----------



## dtwarrow (Jul 19, 2005)

I do not see as much wrong here. I do not think she needs to change much with the bow, and I think her grip does not look to bad (fingers seem relaxed to me). She simply needs to stand up strait. That should take care of the arms and elbows. If she continues, tell her to lean into the bow and she will most likely end up in a T, not leaning forward... Just my opinion, but not too bad... keep it up.


----------



## eugene1e® (Sep 24, 2005)

Ok this is what I see her left arm could be alittle straighter this will bring her right elbow up also have her put an arrow down her back and her side if you look shes leaning back and sideways also she is twisted at the waist after she puts the arrow down her back and side have her stand up without her bow and so a fake draw take a picture of her and this will give you somthing to work with if you look at the pic her face should be close to the blue line


----------



## JLorenti (Mar 17, 2004)

*Its not too bad....*

She has an open stance. Before you shorten her draw length ,have her stand more perpendicular to the target. Both feet 90 degree angle to the target this will cause her bow arm to straigten and her anchor will come slightly foward which may be all she need s to bring her face in line with her hips (standing straight) instead of leaning back. if that doesn't work to correct the lean and straighten her, Then shorten the draw but keep her perpendicular to the target. She may have a little problem with clearence of her chest with a perpendicular stance but you should try it first. If she need s to maintain clearence you can open her stance just enough to clear her chest. Then shorten the draw a little bit. You want her to have good extension but not be over extended. Bone on bone suport of the bow not muscle support of the bow.Have her lean against a wall with her arm perpedicular to the wall. She will then feel what i mean by bone on bone. If she keeps her arm straight but relaxed she could lean against the wall all day ,and that is because she is using her arm bones to suport her. If she tries to lean against the wall with a bent arm using her muscles only how long will she be able to lean her weight against the wall not to long. Same thing with the bow. A coach will be able to explain these things immediaely to her. This way she will be most comfortable and more steady and much more accurate and not fatigue as quickly as with poor form. Her lower back may be hurting her now with alot of shooting the way she is standing.
when you get her to be standing straight, her face in line with her hips and her stance as perpendicular as is practical then you wil have a great start on developing her shot and her form technique. you should get a Target archery coach to work with her on her basic form and this will get her headed in the right direction.
It is so great to have young women shooting ,I have two daughters who are both members of the United States Archery team. They are better shots then me right now but i t was great when they started out, a great family activity. Great job with your daughter you will have a shootin' partner for life .
Good Shootin'
Joe lorenti


----------



## jgd2305 (Oct 2, 2005)

As was already said, she's leaning back, probably pushing her near hip towards the target, I've been struggling with the same thing, there was a thread on here about this a while ago, you should be able to do a search for it, I followed the advice Brown Hornet gave, and it's helped me a lot.


----------



## hylander (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks for all the advice :thumbs_up 
I will have her read all the input and then we will 
work on improvement.


----------



## t_lowe_308 (Dec 20, 2005)

nice bow! is that the buck shot, or buck hunter? anyway...i would like to see a wrist sling and shoot open handed, that contributes alot to torque. shes leaning back quite a bit, and that makes her look tense. Most important, make sure she is confortable. I wish her luck in the archery world! :darkbeer:


----------



## hylander (Jul 19, 2006)

Yep that is the Buckshot, seems to be a great bow so far :thumbs_up


----------



## bowhunter12346 (Jul 20, 2006)

Have her lean into the target while pulling the bow back because know that I am doing that I am straight up also it will help when shooting down hill and up hill


----------



## shootemstraight (Jan 13, 2007)

Yes, I agree, she's leaning back quite a bit.

I'd also say that her bow arm is too bent. We teach kids to have a straight, but not over extended bow arm. Kids are still growing and you need to be cautious about their joints.

Did anyone else mention that she doesn't have a very solid anchor with her release hand? In the picture, it appears that her hand isn't on her face at all. The angle of her drawing forearm also suggests that there's no anchor. A shorter release (or no d-loop) would help, but she probably needs to be more on the front of her face. That should get a better anchor.

I'd also suggest a finger sling and opening the bow hand.

Summary: First, I'd straighten her arm and move her anchor to almost the front of her face. If she still doesn't have an anchor, I'd get a shorter release (itty bitty goose comes to mind). Let her shoot that way a while and then work on the bow hand.

Good luck.


----------



## rachunter (Jan 16, 2003)

I would suggest getting a different release, that one seems too long for her size. Have her try a release that she can shorten up that way she can find a solid anchor for her hand instead of it floating behine her head.
Just a thought...


----------

